# Cruiser Question



## Dirtyfish29 (Jun 12, 2014)

We just moved down to PCB from the Nashville area, where we kept our cruiser at a lake. I have asked several folks this, but still not good answer so far. So, I thought I would give this forum a shot... Is there a recommended/ good way to flush my generator and ac lines after running them in saltwater????


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Check these out.

http://www.westmarine.com/search?q=engine+fresh+water+flush::Product.brand:106738


----------



## Dirtyfish29 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks Kim! That looks like it could work.


----------

